# TINSEL Romania wants a home



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

This is what his rescuers says
"A tiny kitten, almost 2 months old, very skinny, had barely any fur on, was shivering on the side of the road, on a rock. To my amazement, people were just walking past him, ignoring him, not caring. I saw him from the car and we stopped straight away and took him. He immediately started purring but still shivering at the same time, he was cold.
He is just the sweetest and cutest kitten, so loving, playful . He loves cuddles and to sleep on a lap and to purr. I named him Tinsel because he reacted straight away to this name and he likes it.
He is a bundle of joy and love and he deserves a good, loving home!"

He is too young to come to Uk yet but who can adopt him. we can get him ready.
email [email protected]


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww poor little boy  I hope he's starting to feel better now. Looks a bit like a Russian blue...!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

He is so adorable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!
Can I ask, how do you get them from abroad? Must cost a fortune!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

stunning little kitten, glad tinsel is safe now. xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

TheCatSlave said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!
> Can I ask, how do you get them from abroad? Must cost a fortune!


Surprisingly, it doesn't cost a fortune...about the same as you would pay a charity here that had done vaccinations, microchipping and (subject to age) neutering. Isn't he gorgeous!!


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Adopting from abroad through World Animal Friends is very reasonable. It is subsidised by fundraising and donations from people who want these animals to have a better life. Adoption fees vary depending on where you live and which kitten/cat you adopt.
The average adoption fee is £100 little more than you would pay to adopt a cat from Cats Protection.
The kittens are fully vaccinated, including rabies and micro chipped. Cats over 6 months are also neutered.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG, he is gorgeous, just look at those beautiful eyes,:001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope he gets a home soon.


----------



## pushkin (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Scratchy, has someone adopted Tinsel yet? We are in Cumbria and might be interested if he is still looking for a loving home  We have 3 cats and we are thinking about adopting a kitten to join our family.

Best Wishes

Louise


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Oh my, he is like a little gremlin, just so cute!


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Tinsel did find a home Thank you


----------

